# Tyco power pack problem....



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I recently aquired a Tyco TCR set. There seems to be a prroblem with the power pack, the TCR cars will run on a standard slot track but not the TCR track. I tested the TCR power pack with a meter & nothing comes out. 

The standard TCR pack has an output of 20.2 volts & 14va.
The standard Tyco pack has an output of 20.8 volts & 4.9 va.
The X2 High Perf. pack has an output of 21.8 volts & 6.3 va.

Now, neither slot track pack "plug" will fit the TCR terminal, it has a slightly wider gap between the pins.

Can I splice a terminal plug with with one of the other Slot packs with the TCR plug, and if so, which pack should I use?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

car guy said:


> The standard TCR pack has an output of 20.2 volts & 14va.
> The standard Tyco pack has an output of 20.8 volts & 4.9 va.
> The X2 High Perf. pack has an output of 21.8 volts & 6.3 va.


Yes, you could splice either one of them and use them. The question that comes to mind is "Why such a high amperage?" When you ran the car on a 'regular' layout did you run two cars like you would on the TCR track? Just thinking out loud.

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Splice away! If you can help it, use an x2 wallwart.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

From what I've read on these boards, the va amperage listed on the power pack isn't really the same as the higher amperage that you would get from a better quality power source. Even an X2 power pack is not really enough amps for 2 regular HO cars running off the same transformer. That's why you get a power surge when one of the cars looses contact. I don't remember if I had as much of a problem with the cars flying off of my TCR set.

I haven't played with a TCR set in quite a while. Splicing the plugs from another transformer should get you back up and running at least as good as the original wall wart.


----------

